# Mavic race sl ti pedals



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

What can anyone tell me about these pedals who have used them?








2011 Mavic Race SL Ti Pedals - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

They are OK. The cleat wears rather quickly.

I got a pair to try them out. I use speedplay zero on my bikes but wanted to try something different. A friend that uses Keo, got on my bike to try them out and his comment was that they work fine, not as smooth as the keo. Now his keo were well broken in vs the Mavic which are basically new with very few miles YMMV. May be worth trying them at the prices CC is burning them. HTH


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok that is what I thought at the price worth a try.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

I jumped on this as well. Although they will be my first road pedal, so I won't have much to compare them to. I couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I have nothing to compare to other than MTB SPD's so I hope they are a upgrade from them if nothing else.
I am pairing them with my new Louis Garneau carbon HRS's so will see.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

They come real cheap on chainlove quite a bit. There were some decent looking Shimano road shoes there for $65 yesterday. Remember, you're going to need a shoe with three drill holes. These pedals won't work on mtn bike shoes with only two holes.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

pmf said:


> They come real cheap on chainlove quite a bit. There were some decent looking Shimano road shoes there for $65 yesterday. Remember, you're going to need a shoe with three drill holes. These pedals won't work on mtn bike shoes with only two holes.


I already have the shoes above so I am good on that part.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

So I tried them over the last week or so and my first impressions are:
hard to click out of though I think they will loosed up some so probably good.

They are a pain to get into compared to my mtb spd's
they are light compared to my mtb's pedals
I need to adjust cleats a little but it does look like I may have eliminated the very mild
"pressure point or hot spot" I would occasionally get from spd's.

At the same time I am trying my new shoes, they are also very nice and stiff! I am deciding if I need to "heat mold" the toe box and heel cup's as I think this is possible on these shoes.


----------



## Slapshot9 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive had mine about three weeks (hell of a deal!!) and have about 150 miles on them and love em. Unique looking, light, and smooth. I also eliminated hot spots with these pedals that i thought were from my shoes. I was using Shimano 105 pedals (Look copy) from 1995. Highly recommend. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if other cleats will work with these pedals? Look ones maybe?


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

How cheap are they? New Dura-ace are $180 online. If that's too much I'd look at Ultegras.
Light, thin, adjustable release, thin/wide/common cleat that's easy to walk in.
We had a bike in the other day with these Mavic pedals and they looked interesting and stood out but I prefer my Dura-ace.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I just picked up a set of these pedals and have a question. Been out of cycling for a few years and my last clipless pedals were Looks, so I have limited experience to say the least. When I clip in to the Mavic pedals, my feet rotate a little left and right. I have tried adjusting the retention screws but all that does is adjust the amount of pressure required to clip in and out. Are your cleats supposed to slide a little in these pedals or is there a problem? My Looks offered zero movement once clipped in so these definitely feel a little strange. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

majbuzz said:


> I just picked up a set of these pedals and have a question. Been out of cycling for a few years and my last clipless pedals were Looks, so I have limited experience to say the least. When I clip in to the Mavic pedals, my feet rotate a little left and right. I have tried adjusting the retention screws but all that does is adjust the amount of pressure required to clip in and out. Are your cleats supposed to slide a little in these pedals or is there a problem? My Looks offered zero movement once clipped in so these definitely feel a little strange. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Per description on Competitive Cyclist website: " These pedals come with cleats that allow for 7 degrees of angular float, but 0-degree float cleats are available."


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Ah, didn't see that. Thanks, that answers that one.


----------



## Pavlov's Dogz (May 4, 2014)

I have not tried them yet but wanted to share these replacement cleats are available from Performance:
Mavic 0° Road Cleats - Replacement Bike Cleats


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Pavlov's Dogz said:


> I have not tried them yet but wanted to share these replacement cleats are available from Performance:
> Mavic 0° Road Cleats - Replacement Bike Cleats


I read somewhere thay keo cleats work. I havent try them myself as i have a bunch of the Dura cleats


----------

